# The festive season and what I’m thankful for thread



## Paul33 (15/12/17)

I just wanted to wish everyone here and their families a happy and safe festive season.

I’m thankful for all I’ve learnt here and the people I’ve met through the forum.

Everyone is always willing to help and offer advice or knowledge without judgement or criticism and it’ll be forever appreciated.

There are too many to name who have made an impact over the last year. You know who you are and you’re awesome!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 7


----------



## Silver (15/12/17)

Great thread @Paul33 

I am thankful to @Gizmo for starting this forum because if he didn't, I probably would still be smoking. (I doubt I would have gotten the info and the advice to get the right gear to keep me going in those first 6 months)

Second, I am MOST grateful to the helpful members here who guided me in my first year of vaping. Without you guys, I would most likely still be lighting up and procrastinating quitting the stinkies.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3 | Can relate 1


----------



## RenaldoRheeder (15/12/17)

I am grateful for everyone on this forum that I learned from / you guys and girls are a great bunch. I am also grateful that my work year has come to an end and that I can be back in SA to spend time with my kids and family. Wishing you all a well deserved break and a festive season filled with love, joy and peace. I 


Sent by iDad's iPhone

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 2


----------



## Silver (15/12/17)

RenaldoRheeder said:


> I am grateful for everyone on this forum that I learned from / you guys and girls are a great bunch. I am also grateful that my work year has come to an end and that I can be back in SA to spend time with my kids and family. Wishing you all a well deserved break and a festive season filled with love, joy and peace. I
> 
> 
> Sent by iDad's iPhone



Thanks @RenaldoRheeder - and you are most welcome here!
Have thoroughly enjoyed following your journey
And all the antics inbetween

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Hooked (15/12/17)

I'm also very thankful to this forum and its members for answering all my questions. I honestly don't know what I would do without you. 

Furthermore, I'm thankful that I can afford to buy a device or two and many different e-liquids. It's such fun! 

Finally, I'm thankful for the four-legged souls who share my life, most of my bed and all of my heart. 

Happy Holidays, everyone!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 6


----------



## Room Fogger (15/12/17)

I am thankful for the day that I walked into a vape shop and met Carlos and Ollie, who guided me, coached me and helped me to kick a habit of 33 years, "ruined me financially", just joking, but helped me get my life and health back, and all of the guys there who still chat, talk, ask and assist, and care whenever necessary. @Gizmo your guys rock. 

I am thankful that I remained gainfully employed and that that enabled me to afford the "vape life", and the cool stuff I have. And a special mention to the couriers that brighten our days, vape mail rocks!! Then for everyone here on the forum, a community of note, where jokes are expected, advice is free, and nothing is too big a hassle. If you are asked and don't know, you know someone who does. Maybe on day I will also be that someone. You all make the journey worthwhile. 

For my sons, one going to Gr 12, he actually made it, and the other big guy going to his second year at varsity, go for it boys, one of you is going to gift me that AMG63, and the other a petrol card. Oh, and you may have to contribute to the vape budget.

To you all, travel safely, warm wishes to all for the festive season, filled with laughter, love and goodwill. Happy clouds to all!!

Reactions: Winner 6 | Funny 1


----------



## VapingSquid (15/12/17)

I'm thankful for *time*. I think everyone is lucky we have it. My gran fell ill and ten days later passed this Sunday. All that did for me was put time in perspective, and made me question what I spent *my* it on! Spend time with family during these holidays, it's absolutely finite!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Winner 3


----------



## DaveH (15/12/17)

jl10101 said:


> My gran fell ill and ten days later passed this Sunday.


Sorry for your loss @jl10101 
Dave

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SmokeyJoe (15/12/17)

Im thankful for my kids. Im who I am today due to them. They went through a very hard time the past few years but still they are the most wonderful, loving, amazing kids ive ever met

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2


----------



## vicTor (15/12/17)

Paul33 said:


> I just wanted to wish everyone here and their families a happy and safe festive season.
> 
> I’m thankful for all I’ve learnt here and the people I’ve met through the forum.
> 
> ...




@Paul33 thanks again for taking the time to show me all is not lost, just as I was about to give up vaping, you know why. 

and to everyone else on here, vape on !

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Hooked (15/12/17)

Paul33 said:


> I just wanted to wish everyone here and their families a happy and safe festive season.
> 
> I’m thankful for all I’ve learnt here and the people I’ve met through the forum.
> 
> ...



@Paul33 Thank you for starting such a thought-provoking thread.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Rob Fisher (15/12/17)

I must say the thread is pretty thought provoking... I have a lot to be thankful for... beautiful wife and kids and a successful company that allows me to pretty much do whatever I want to... really thankful for vaping and the forum because without it I would probably be dead and not be here to be thankful!

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## craigb (16/12/17)

I'm thankful for so very much.
I'm employed, I get to vape all different sorts of flavours every day (even if it's mostly custards and biscuits at the moment), since quitting smoking my physical health and fitness has improved.
I'm thankful for all the interesting people this forum has introduced me to, the support and ideas I get from here for making my vape experience that much more awesome.
I'm thankful to have my family still relatively intact and in touch.
I'm thankful for my minikin v2 and azeroth RDTA for being loyal daily drivers.
I'm thankful for the vandy vapes pulse / pulse 24 for being an awesome little combo.
I'm thankful for our "It's OK to talk" whatsapp group that's not only given me so much but also allowed me to give.

Wow, that list ended up being longer than I expected, something else to be thankful for.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 5


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (16/12/17)

*I am thankful to the guy who stole R 18 000 from me. WHAT ? *
He was also the first guy I knew who vaped. I tried his Twisp and went out and bought my first Ego device more than three years ago. I stopped my 35 year more than a pack a day habit immediately. The 18 grand he stole was, in fact, a bargain. I would have gladly paid the money to give up stinkies.
I am obviously also thankful to Ecigssa. Firstly, Admin, and then members (without admin there would be no members).

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 4


----------



## Silver (16/12/17)

This is a great thread

As a member of the Admin and Mod team it is so awesome to read how others have found their involvement here to be helpful on their journeys. Long may it continue...

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 2


----------



## Paul33 (16/12/17)

Silver said:


> This is a great thread
> 
> As a member of the Admin and Mod team it is so awesome to read how others have found their involvement here to be helpful on their journeys. Long may it continue...


This forum has been amazing. It’s definitely a part of my day that makes me happy!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## JsPLAYn (16/12/17)

I'm thankful that i finally decided to give 'quality gear' a chance to shine in my books, and may I add I'm not disappointed  nor am I with my very 1st vape mail 

I've reached my 2 year mark in vaping and also celebrating 2 years off stinkies. By achieving this I decided to go all out for a while and buy me some decent gear (ps I'm not saying regular daily available gear isn't ,but I can now proudly say that yes there is a definite diference in higher quality gear)and also prove to myself that it's not just a hype lol

So in this 2 years I'm definitely thankful for bein a part of this forum and vape community as I've learnt alot and met a whole lot of very helpful forumites. Regardless of some ups and downs, everyone stays friendly and helpful and I'm not going to mention names but there are some guys on this forum that will literally sell a kidney to help u lol . kudos to them .To the admin,most active one especially @Silver I must say thank you for keeping this forum in line, keeping threads straight and being as nice about everything as u guys are regardless.. 

Also a big thank you to sir @Rob Fisher for taking us with on vacation ,aswell as @Amir and very recently @KZOR and sharing those very lovely meals with us and again to @KZOR for your very honest and non biased reviews, trust me it really helps alot

Trust everyone will have a joyous festive season and BE SAFE. And to all that will still be working,well I'm with u guys there lol 

Cheers
JsPLAYn

sent from JsPLAYn'Z Headquarters

Reactions: Winner 8


----------



## Silver (16/12/17)

You are most welcome @JsPLAYn 
What a great message
Thanks 

And congrats on the 2 years!! Great achievement

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Raindance (16/12/17)

Thought provoking as Rob mentioned, very much so.

Where do I start...
I am thankful for every breath, which due to vaping and this forum no longer involves wheezing and coughing.
I am thankful for every moment, time as @jl10101 correctly stated is the ultimate gift. I believe dropping the stinkies has given me much more. Something money can not buy.
I am thankful for every hardship and difficulty which forced me to grow despite my protests and stubborn refusal to submit.
I am thankful to all those people out there that are willing to take time out of their day to assist and guide when help is needed. You set an example worth emulating. If everyone just shared that mindset this planet would be a much better place.
Lastly I am grateful for the opportunity to give back. For years I searched for the meaning/purpose of my life just to find its not about me at all. The purpose of life is to support life, in all its forms, to give rather than receive. Take only what you need and there will be enough for everyone and everything.

Let me end there before everybody knows the cheese has totally slid of my cracker... Really in doubt if I should post this.

Regards

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 7


----------



## Hooked (16/12/17)

Raindance said:


> Thought provoking as Rob mentioned, very much so.
> 
> I am thankful to all those people out there that are willing to take time out of their day to assist and guide when help is needed. You set an example worth emulating. If everyone just shared that mindset this planet would be a much better place.
> @Raindance Move to Yzerfontein - the peeps here are very helpful - unless you open a business which is in competition with an established one!


Lastly I am grateful for the opportunity to give back. For years I searched for the meaning/purpose of my life just to find its not about me at all. The purpose of life is to support life, in all its forms, to give rather than receive. Take only what you need and there will be enough for everyone and everything.

I wish everyone would think as you do. As I said above about competition in Yzer...

Let me end there before everybody knows the cheese has totally slid of my cracker...
 First time that I've heard that expression!!

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (16/12/17)

Raindance said:


> Thought provoking as Rob mentioned, very much so.
> 
> Where do I start...
> I am thankful for every breath, which due to vaping and this forum no longer involves wheezing and coughing.
> ...



Such a great post @Raindance !
Thanks for sharing

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Amir (17/12/17)

JsPLAYn said:


> I'm thankful that i finally decided to give 'quality gear' a chance to shine in my books, and may I add I'm not disappointed  nor am I with my very 1st vape mail
> 
> I've reached my 2 year mark in vaping and also celebrating 2 years off stinkies. By achieving this I decided to go all out for a while and buy me some decent gear (ps I'm not saying regular daily available gear isn't ,but I can now proudly say that yes there is a definite diference in higher quality gear)and also prove to myself that it's not just a hype lol
> 
> ...



Most welcome brother. Looking forward to meeting you in person sooner than later 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Jp1905 (17/12/17)

Awesome thread!!!

Its been a tough year,but a good one,although its not completely done.

I am thankful to be a part of this forum,and to all the great people I met through the forum and also off forum in shops etc.

I am thankful for the family I have,an awesome wife,even though sometimes we feel like choking eachother(pregnancy hormone issues)...Thankful to still have my grandparents who raised me,thankful to have a roof over my head and food on the table each night,I could go one forever.

In June I lost my my first pitbull,and a week after that we got the news its medically impossible for me to have kids,I was in a real bad place,but yes,not long after,a little “Ryk Neethling” proved that doctor wrong,and that is the highlight of the year for me,what I am most thankful for.

Thanks to each and every person on this forum,you guys kick ass!




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 4 | Informative 1


----------



## Paul33 (17/12/17)

So yesterday we had loads to be thankful for with kids swimming (and not fighting for a change) and my wife and I sitting down to have a chilled afternoon braai when my 7 year old son jumped into the pool too close to the wall and suddenly we were rushing off to the hospital for him to get 5 stitches in his chin!

But as only he can he was laughing and chatting the whole way and even smiled after getting 6 (yes 6) injections directly into the gash on his chin. He then proceeded to chat up the nurses!!!

Accidents happen but his positive and happy attitude throughout it all made me so proud and appreciate him even more!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Room Fogger (17/12/17)

Paul33 said:


> So yesterday we had loads to be thankful for with kids swimming (and not fighting for a change) and my wife and I sitting down to have a chilled afternoon braai when my 7 year old son jumped into the pool too close to the wall and suddenly we were rushing off to the hospital for him to get 5 stitches in his chin!
> 
> But as only he can he was laughing and chatting the whole way and even smiled after getting 6 (yes 6) injections directly into the gash on his chin. He then proceeded to chat up the nurses!!!
> 
> Accidents happen but his positive and happy attitude throughout it all made me so proud and appreciate him even more!


Great to hear the big guy is ok, may mean he will have to go electric with the shaving part though! Great attitude from him, hope he will recover soon, and he can show off the battle scar at school next year!


----------



## Paul33 (17/12/17)

Room Fogger said:


> Great to hear the big guy is ok, may mean he will have to go electric with the shaving part though! Great attitude from him, hope he will recover soon, and he can show off the battle scar at school next year!


Shot bud! Not to worry, he told the dr that girls like scars!!!!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Carnival (18/12/17)

I’m thankful for this forum, it’s my first day here and I am loving it! Thank you to those who have helped me out. I hope to stay for a long time.  

I’m also thankful for the job I have and my family. Family is everything to me.  

Wishing everyone here a merry Xmas and a happy New Year! Stay safe and may 2018 be a wonderful and prosperous year for you all.

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 1


----------

